# Hello from greece



## capri

Hey all guys i am very intrested in working for Uber but here in greece to get even basic information its very hard...There are people that are already working but they keep it like secret or dont bother even answer..

As for Uber itself the comunication is really horrible...have been in their office for like 2 times and havnt mananged yet to make a normal conversation...very unpleased...Uber site in greece is very bad translated many words are in english also so all you can see is a site full of greek and english together making no sense most of the time and missleading...

If there is any greek people who are reading this pls leave a comment or PM me


----------



## Sydney Uber

capri said:


> Hey all guys i am very intrested in working for Uber but here in greece to get even basic information its very hard...There are people that are already working but they keep it like secret or dont bother even answer..
> 
> As for Uber itself the comunication is really horrible...have been in their office for like 2 times and havnt mananged yet to make a normal conversation...very unpleased...Uber site in greece is very bad translated many words are in english also so all you can see is a site full of greek and english together making no sense most of the time and missleading...
> 
> If there is any greek people who are reading this pls leave a comment or PM me


You know if you drive for Uber, you will need to pay tax. As a Greek, what do think about that?


----------



## mods1964

The last thing your country needs is uber,, slave labour and pay no tax !!


----------



## Indi Uber

capri said:


> Hey all guys i am very intrested in working for Uber but here in greece to get even basic information its very hard...There are people that are already working but they keep it like secret or dont bother even answer..


One of the reasons they don't disclose info could be to avoid competition. In my opinion sooner or later the word does get out so its counter productive.
On the other hand we are experiencing the effects of over communication in India where every Tom, Dick & Harry has put a vehicle in Uber and now they cant even afford to pay monthly instalments of loan taken for the car. Abysmal situation to say the least but it looks like your country is far far away from this kind of a situation so enjoy it while it lasts.

Thanks


----------



## Nick kukunis

capri said:


> Hey all guys i am very intrested in working for Uber but here in greece to get even basic information its very hard...There are people that are already working but they keep it like secret or dont bother even answer..
> 
> As for Uber itself the comunication is really horrible...have been in their office for like 2 times and havnt mananged yet to make a normal conversation...very unpleased...Uber site in greece is very bad translated many words are in english also so all you can see is a site full of greek and english together making no sense most of the time and missleading...
> 
> If there is any greek people who are reading this pls leave a comment or PM me


Φιλε μακριά από το Uber


----------

